# The start of the end – My Keto journey



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ok this is my journal of the next 12-16 weeks on a strict keto diet I'm using the journal for a few reasons to keep track of my workouts and diet, too keep me motivated and also to get advice and ideas along the way from more the more experienced guys on here.

This will be my diet pretty much every day although I am looking to change the bacon and pepperoni when my MCT oil arrives as recommended by Aus the keto God on here.


Calories

protein

fat

carbs

meal 1

3 eggs

270

18.9

21

0

1 bacon

82.5

8.3

5.4

0

352.5

27.2

26.4

0

Meal 2

tuna

189

27

9

0

20gmayo

144

0.2

15.8

0.3

lettuce

333

27.2

24.8

0.3

Meal 3

80g chicken

117.6

21.7

2.8

0

50g pepperoni

253

7.5

24.5

0.5

brockley

370.6

29.2

27.3

0.5

Meal 4

100g mince burger

291

17.3

24.7

0

Meal 5

3 eggs

270

18.9

21

0

grated cheese 20g

81

4.76

6.74

0.3

351

23.66

27.74

0.3

Meal 6

cheese string x2

117.6

10

8

0.8

35 pepperoni

177.1

5.25

17.15

0.35

294.7

15.25

25.15

1.15

Calories

Protein

Fat

Carbs

Total

1992.8

139.81

156.09

2.25



I'm 6-4 as of this morning very bloated and heavy I'm 243lb probably around 25% body fat although I will get this confirmed this week. I'm looking to strip down to sub 200 for the first time in my adult life. As some on here already know I have come a long way as I used to weight 27 stone and I've been as low as 220lb but I've never been ripped which is the aim of this diet.

I'll be following a 3x full body routine with cardio at least 3 s0 minutes sessions a week. I think that everything but probably not be great to get some follows to help and keep me motivated along the way. Ill upload pics throughout probably every 4weeks although I'm not sure yet.

Cheers Taylor


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Good luck mate, will deffo be following this!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> Good luck mate, will deffo be following this!


Thanks mate Im really up for this just been to the gym and smashed it this morning then had tuna and full fat mayo salad for dinner was lovely forgot how nice mayo was its been that lond since Ive had any.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

following this too


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> following this too


Cheers mate more the merrier


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just done my first blood sugar reading an it was 5.4 which should mean I'm on my way to keto even though it's only day 1


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Top stuff mate well done..and best of luck!

Want to say aswell big well done for the huge weight loss overall thats really impressive long may it continue :beer:

And 1 last point...sh1t i dont remember im lost in you avi pic....


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Top stuff mate well done..and best of luck!
> 
> Want to say aswell big well done for the huge weight loss overall thats really impressive long may it continue :beer:
> 
> And 1 last point...sh1t i dont remember im lost in you avi pic....


Thanks mate much appreciated I'm gonna nail this and u lot are all hear to keep me on track incase I start to slip


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Best of luck with this mate.

I know you're gonna smash it !!!

Don't forget to take some before pics now. Then take again at certain intervals for comparison and post them up here.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck taylor,get yourself through the first couple of weeks and youll be loving it.

you'll be living and breathing diet and cardio before you know it:thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dont obsess with being in keto mate it will mess with your head.... go off the mirror and your clothes as well....

Good luck...


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Already got them mate but not ready to post on here until I've got a 4/6 week comparison


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Joe day 1 nearly down and I've loved it tbh have felt a little grumpy but I don't know if that's just me or down to no carbs.

I hear what your saying Milky but I'm quite anal when I get going and want everything spot on.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks Joe day 1 nearly down and I've loved it tbh have felt a little grumpy but I don't know if that's just me or down to no carbs.
> 
> I hear what your saying Milky but I'm quite anal when I get going and want everything spot on.


Re the grumpy thing,,,, l was a right nasty bastard when l started a few weeks back, really shocked a few at work TBH.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> Re the grumpy thing,,,, l was a right nasty bastard when l started a few weeks back, really shocked a few at work TBH.


Haha or well at least it's not just me!

Did you suffer with bad breath at all? This is one side I'm not looking forward too


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Taylor25 said:


> Haha or well at least it's not just me!
> 
> Did you suffer with bad breath at all? This is one side I'm not looking forward too


Not that l was aware of. Unless the fu*8ers were to scared to tell me !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

There's a bloke at work with really bad breath (not to do with ketosis by the way)

Not sure how to tell him really


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

My carbs ate really low so I could always have some chewing gum I suppose I meet a lot of new people with work and don't want to o into meetings with reaping breath


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Nothing worse mate I used to work with a lad with awful BO it's was murder on a hot summers day


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thing is he talks really softly as well, so you have to get close to hear him, then POW, halitosis hell


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds good. Don't use blood sugar testing (MMOL) as a measure of if you are in Ketosis. Its not the same thing. It CAN be but not always. My blood sugar has varied from 4.6 to 10.5 when not in Ketosis, and well over 6-6.5 whilst in Ketosis. Blood sugar is a temporary state and fluctuates over a few minutes, depending on what you ate most recently and how much glycogen your liver has stored. Ketosis is a more slowly changing physiological state.

Also, if you are doing this for Fat Loss or lean gains, you will need to consider carefully how and when you have a carb re-feed.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

alexanderthegr8 said:


> Sounds good. Don't use blood sugar testing (MMOL) as a measure of if you are in Ketosis. Its not the same thing. It CAN be but not always. My blood sugar has varied from 4.6 to 10.5 when not in Ketosis, and well over 6-6.5 whilst in Ketosis. Blood sugar is a temporary state and fluctuates over a few minutes, depending on what you ate most recently and how much glycogen your liver has stored. Ketosis is a more slowly changing physiological state.
> 
> Also, if you are doing this for Fat Loss or lean gains, you will need to consider carefully how and when you have a carb re-feed.


That's the big thing I haven't decided on yet I'm not going to have a dirty re feed probably protein shakes and dextrose every 2 hours! What would you recommend and yes this is for all out fat loss Alex


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Depends on your own individual metabolism and how fast or slowly you oxidise carbohydrates. Also depends if you run better on sugars or starches?

As a start, I would suggest a once weekly carb up starting immediately post-workout when you are highly insulin sensitive, start with high GI carbs - 50-100g dextrose/glucose in PW shake. Then progress to lower GI sources, starches etc. Don't spend the whole day drinking sugars. I would only take this approach if you are very carb tolerant, and already quite lean. Try to stay consistent and strict with your carb ups. Start them at similar times, and end them at similar times. try to consume the same amount of carbs each time - E.G. 500g over 3 meals or whatever. Measure your progress. If progress is slower than you wish, experiment with larger or smaller carbs ups, from lower or higher GI sources. As a rule, you have had a good carb up if the next day you wake up full and firm, not bloated and watery.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

alexanderthegr8 said:


> Depends on your own individual metabolism and how fast or slowly you oxidise carbohydrates. Also depends if you run better on sugars or starches?
> 
> As a start, I would suggest a once weekly carb up starting immediately post-workout when you are highly insulin sensitive, start with high GI carbs - 50-100g dextrose/glucose in PW shake. Then progress to lower GI sources, starches etc. Don't spend the whole day drinking sugars. I would only take this approach if you are very carb tolerant, and already quite lean. Try to stay consistent and strict with your carb ups. Start them at similar times, and end them at similar times. try to consume the same amount of carbs each time - E.G. 500g over 3 meals or whatever. Measure your progress. If progress is slower than you wish, experiment with larger or smaller carbs ups, from lower or higher GI sources. As a rule, you have had a good carb up if the next day you wake up full and firm, not bloated and watery.


Thanks Alex much appreciated I'll have a look and decide I was planning to carb up this weekend so I'll have to make my decision sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

A a bit of fibre will also help on Keto, with,er, regularity. A good option is the soluble fibre powders like Benefibre, get it from chemists and some big supermarkets. Just mix a spoonful with water and neck it, very little taste and no hassle.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks sparrow i might buy some of that!

Well halfway through day 2 and things are going well no problems at all, got cardio tonight 40 mins straight after work, probably hit the X trainer.

Then a nice cheese omelette for my tea! I'm loving the Leto foods so far had everyone at work telling me I can't lost weight by eating all this fat lol well see!!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

40 mins cardio on the x trainer done 430 cals. Just ate my ham and cheese omelette for tea got to say I'm loving this so far got home made mince burgers for tea...mmm

I think I'll sit down and work out what I'm gonna do for my carb up at the weekend. Think I'm following the bodyopus method so I'll read up on that as I can't really remember. If anyone has done followed this method help would be appreciated!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just tested my blood sugar again 4.7 after my meal so it's seems to be going in the right direction.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Decided to get weighed this morning and to my surprise I've dropped too 237.8 which is 5lb down in 2 days. Hopefully I'm getting close to keto now and I can keep burning fat!


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Following u on this mate, I'm the same weight and height as yourself, not sure on my body fat


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

skinso said:


> Following u on this mate, I'm the same weight and height as yourself, not sure on my body fat


If that's you in your avi you look at lot less than me mate! Glad to have you along On the journey!


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Ur diet looks easy to follow may only worry would be not enough protein, tho I know nothing about keto to criticise


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

skinso said:


> Ur diet looks easy to follow may only worry would be not enough protein, tho I know nothing about keto to criticise


With keto mate protein isnt as important fat is 70% of calories need to come from fat. The diet is easy to follow thats why i went for it something simple I eat pretty much the same thing every day


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just in from the gym and tucking into my cheese and ham omlette..

Been a good day today no issues at all stuck to my diet 100% and felt absolutley fine, i think i function pretty well without carbs so Im loving the diet so far and cant believe I cant tried it earlier. Rode my bike to work and back then to the gym in back which isnt very far just over 7 miles by runkeeper but it all helps.

decent full body session at the gym

DB shoulder press 4x10

Chest Press machine 4x10

Leg Press 4x10

assisted pull ups 4x10

BB bicep curl

Skull cruchers 4x10

Rest times was short and I did struggle a bit more than normal but no major difference was in and out withing 50 minutes! All is going well going to test my blood sugar in about 10 mins ill log what it is on here.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Blood sugar reading was 4.8 again so all going in the right direction hopefully


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I'm f**ked

Been fine all day and come to do my cardio at the gym which was hell. Managed to last it out and do my 40 mins on the x trainer but man it was tough! Diets been spot on no issues at all eaten clean all day! To add to this I've lost my bloody cars keys I think there in the house somewhere but can I hell find them I hope they'll turn up soon.

On the plus side my dextrose MCT oil arrived in the post today so I'll use this in my diet to replace the salty foods like bacon currently in my diet! thanks Aus! Does anyone have the macros of a teaspoon of MCT?

Also decided to carb up every 2 weeks as I'm not struggling with the lack of carbs apart from cardio but I can struggle through that.

Also went to see Super 8 last night with the gf it's decent the train crash is pretty spectacular!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Read it off the bottle..haha


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Read it off the bottle..haha


You would think it'd be on but it isn't lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

the stuff I got (100% pure) for a 5ml teaspoon is

33 calories

5g fat


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Cheers Tass what did you think of it I've never used it before? Just got mine off amazon


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I just necked the stuff out the bottle..was ok


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Lol that's prob what I'll do mate it's easier


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Blood sugar at 4.4 tonight


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just been weighed this morning and I'm down to 233.8 that down 9.2pm since Sunday morning!!!

Makes my difficult day yesterday well worth it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If by pm you mean pounds, then the weight is literally falling off you


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> If by pm you mean pounds, then the weight is literally falling off you


I do mate I've been doing my posts on my phone and it keeps changing them! It's is it's going well love to get a stone by the end of the week!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

1 stone in a week...Boooooooooooooooom!!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> 1 stone in a week...Boooooooooooooooom!!


4 pound between now and Sunday and I'm there


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ok weights smashed again felt a little weak today but pushed through my full body session. Diets been spot on and used MCT for the first time today which hardly has any taste so just got it down me!

Went shopping for more mince and cheese at dinner and found a new keto meal mattessons smokes sausage 13p 29f ideal gonna have that as my snack tonight with green salad.

5 days in now and I feel good definitely gonna push through this weekend and carbs up Sunday 21st.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

As you are losing all this weight, I do hope that your avi tits don't shrink


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> As you are losing all this weight, I do hope that your avi tits don't shrink


Lol don't worry mate there here to stay I'm sure thats the only reason you guys are following my thread. Just with me for my tits


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

wow how good is squirty cream first time ive ever tried it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

bedroom cardio?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> bedroom cardio?


Haha I wish mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mate, you'll never lose weight eating all that fat


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Mate, you'll never lose weight eating all that fat


You've no idea how many over weight people at work have told me that all week. I just shake my head n say well see give it 6 weeks they'll be begging me to write them a diet.

I've probably lost more this week than most of them have in there lives. I like proving them wrong tho gives me another incentive


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Boom 230.8 at this rate I should smash the stone in a week


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thank f**k its friday! Another good day diets been spot on just had my omelette for tea. Big session at the gym tomorrow cardio & weights plus tomorrows is my last Saturday off for a while!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How are you findin the diet mate ?

I am finding it really easy TBH


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> How are you findin the diet mate ?
> 
> I am finding it really easy TBH


Don't want to sound too cocky but Im loving it mate felt a bit rough Wednesday but other than that Ive loved it. My too favourite things are squirty cream and matthesons sausauges cant get enough. 6 days down now and Ive lost nearlly 13lb!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

13.8lb in 6 days I'm 230 on the nose hopefully I can shift the extra little bit today!

Just gonna make my omelette then get my ass to the gym. Loving the results so far


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you eat anything else other than omelettes ????


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Not really lol I have 2 a day I've had bacon and eggs for my breakfast, just been to the gym gonna nail some pork sausage now, then tuna n mayo, chicken salad with cheese and evoo, then another omelette for tea pepperoni and cheese strings as my last snack. I eat that every day pretty much.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Aw and I've also got full fat mince burgers to change things up a bit


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just tested my blood sugar which is 5.3 so its up is this too high i hat sausage with 0 carbs and 1 small sprat or squirty cream


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is 5.3 above 5.6 ?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Is 5.3 above 5.6 ?


Good point Tass just too close for comfort considering Ive been in the 4's all week. Just been out for tea had serloin with extra butter melted in with lettuce was really nice. 1 week weigh in tomorrow morning would love to shift that little bit extra to get the stone off.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

By now, you should know what foods spike you a few mmols. Don't have one following the other. What's your reading now?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> By now, you should know what foods spike you a few mmols. Don't have one following the other. What's your reading now?


4.3 again after my steak


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

228.8 over a stone in a week! Unreal can't wait to get back in the 15's not long now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Boom Boom Boom Boom Boom Boom Boooooooooooooooom!

Well done buddy...Keep going mate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Boom Boom Boom Boom Boom Boom Boooooooooooooooom!
> 
> Well done buddy...Keep going mate


Thanks mate i know this is only the start got plenty of fat left to shift


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you been taking progress pics?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Have you been taking progress pics?


I have a starting pic but havent taken any more gonna wait 4 weeks i think.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

stick the starting pic up


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I'm going to the gym now I'll do it when I get back if I'm brave enough, it's hideous mind warning in advance


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> I'm going to the gym now I'll do it when I get back if I'm brave enough, it's hideous mind warning in advance


Back from the gym had 3 frankfurters and 2 cheese strings tested my BS as normal and its 3.5 this is the lowest reading Ive had may have something to do with the cardio at the gym too I guess. Is this too low?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Cople of pics of me at the begining of this week really loated and about 10kg up on my leanest. Also one of where i was Xmas 09, when is I started all this lark lol!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mate I recognize you in that older picture.

Were you a member of another forum at one point?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Mate I recognize you in that older picture.
> 
> Were you a member of another forum at one point?


Just Mens health mate i think Ive posted that on here before i think


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

oh it's probably that then...I've deffo seen that pic before


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> oh it's probably that then...I've deffo seen that pic before


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/111661-11-stone-lost.html

was it not here mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah yeah that's it


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> yeah yeah that's it


I only have 2 before pics I wasnt to keen on getting my photo taken back then


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Another day another dollar and a pound or 2 hopefully. Gym done made the school boy error of leaving squats until last, just manages to scrape thro!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film it


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Film it


What my workout I train alone most of the time and only have my phone so it might be a bit tough I'll see what I can do


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

1st in a week. That is great work mate. Chuffed for you. How are your energy levels?


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

are you messuring body fat? if so what is it/what was it at the start


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> 1st in a week. That is great work mate. Chuffed for you. How are your energy levels?


Thanks mate, energy levels have been ok felt it in the gym but other than that fine. Had a ruff day last week but other than that plane sailing


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> are you messuring body fat? if so what is it/what was it at the start


I'm not mate don't have any means of doing it other than a scale at the gym but that ain't very accurate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Still going strong just finished my cardio for the day which didn't seem as tough!

I need to air down an work out my carb up for Sunday looking forward to having some carbs although I dnt think I'm really craving them.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

228 still this morning I've lost nothing since Sunday but I guess this is to me expected after loosing a stone in a week!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

226 this morning that's 17lb down in 11 days. Unbelievable looking forward to getting back in the 15's.

Diets still fine its been a breeze tbh low carb dosent seem to have much effect on me, I think I've found my ideal diet!

Carb up will be this Sunday after the bug game Sat, Sunderland v Newcastle!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Add Title


Great post


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Great post


U no me Tass I've got a way with words


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

S**t just checked my blood sugar and it's 6.2 only had an omelette with 3 eggs 40g cheese

3 eggs	270	18.9p 21	0f

grated cheese 40g	162 9.4p 13.4g

I had one piece of beettoot and broc.

I did however have a big glass of diet coke. Would the coke be the issue?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's either the beetroot, the diet coke, or a random reading from the meter..They aren't perfect


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

ill try again tonight hope its the beetroot I'd miss the coke


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

do some cardio, get levels back down, then test for each


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

maybe cut the coke down to a tiny glass lol

im only having a couple of mouthfulls of pepsi max a day just incase

what do you have planned for carb up mate?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Just tested it again and it 7 dam might just make my carb up tomorrow now its been 11 days


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

First 4 meals will be 25g protein shake with 180g of dextrose (2g per lean kg of body weight per shake)

Then the second 4 meals of the day will be solid carbs (1.5g of carbs per lean kg of body weight)

popcorn

corn flakes

crumpets

Any other ideas?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

im new to keto mate so carnt offer any help

only started the diet 2 days ago


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> im new to keto mate so carnt offer any help
> 
> only started the diet 2 days ago


How u finding it mate?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

WTF BS is at 4.6 now I don't know what's going on


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think sometimes when you have a diet drink, the brain senses something sweet and you get a short spike in glucose levels.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I think sometimes when you have a diet drink, the brain senses something sweet and you get a short spike in glucose levels.


Really? will this have kicked me out of keto? Im going to limit the diet drinks anyway not worth kicking me out of keto, itll be water now on for me.

Anything else you can drink? Is green tea OK?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

not sure if you were actually kicked out of keto...Wouldn't worry about it.

Green tea is perfect...It's supposed to be good for fat burning as well


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> not sure if you were actually kicked out of keto...Wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Green tea is perfect...It's supposed to be good for fat burning as well


Right cokes going in the bin green tea it is.

Im still losing weight so if Im out of keto or not Ill just drop beetroot and coke and save it for carb up days.

Tass What did you think of my carb up plan?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

To be honest, I'm not really that clued-up on the carb-up...Maybe pm Aus and get him in here


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> To be honest, I'm not really that clued-up on the carb-up...Maybe pm Aus and get him in here


Will do mate im a little lost still tbh


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Aus posted on my thread about carb up and that helped me out to plan it. Take a look buddy.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> Aus posted on my thread about carb up and that helped me out to plan it. Take a look buddy.


Will do mate thanks a lot


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Rite had the same meal as last night but with more fat as recommended by Aus hopefully I don't have a spike in BS this time


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Rite BS was 5 tonight so hopefully last night was a freak reading.


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been drinking coke zero with no issues still 4.6 after that was after about a litre as well. I'd be more inclined it was the beetroot as there's nothing in pepsi/coke watch out for other zero drinks though.

Hope that helps. Keep it up!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

jim. said:


> I've been drinking coke zero with no issues still 4.6 after that was after about a litre as well. I'd be more inclined it was the beetroot as there's nothing in pepsi/coke watch out for other zero drinks though.
> 
> Hope that helps. Keep it up!


Thanks him I'm starting to think it was the beettoot too green veg only from now on.

Carb up Sunday looking forward to it


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Had a ****e weekend just managed to save my relationship with my gf and a few other things going on. Ha my carb up today which hasn't been as clean as I'd like but what's done is done back on track tomorrow with the keto!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ok back to keto today got weighed an I've gained 9.5lb in a day lol hopefully majority is just water and it comes off quick.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

I have an idea of how this keto thing works, but what I am concerned about is where do the veg come in?

Is it a case that you have to drop all veg during the keto as they're basically carbs?


----------



## hooker (Aug 22, 2011)

hi taylor (all)

new here and been reading a few keto threads, have read this one from start to finish because I'm going back on a keto diet to drop the weight i've put back on recently.

keep it up taylor - you've done well already...I was 19st + when I left uni at 21, and struggled with it for a few years until I dropped 4 st+ in 3 months when I was about 24 (atkins). (I got down to 14 st 10lb)

I've always been a rugby player - stocky, kind of stereotypical power lifter shape i guess, through a lack of activity (back injury - damned rugby) I've crept back up to 17st+ and wanna drop down to about 15st before my baby arrives at the end of november. I'm trying the keto thing again because whilst I can train my back prevents me from going at it like a lunatic at the moment, so i have to train pretty moderately otherwise I'll do myself an injury and be back out of the gym and off the pitch completely again.....and as atkins worked for me before it's something I know.

with regard to your earlier questions about beetroot and diet coke.....when I did this before i didnt have anything to test my blood sugar with - so I just read up about anything I wasn't sure of....beetroot is too high in carbs, generally if it grows ON the ground it should be ok if it's green (courgettes, lettuce, cucumber, brocolli etc etc) - but there are exceptions like peas and beans.......colours in veg can tend to mean higher carb levels (tomatoes, peppers, squashes) anything that grows IN the ground is effectively a tap root, bulb or a root nodule, which is a plant's way of storing energy = carbs (onions, carrots, parsnips, potatoes, beetroot etc)

diet coke should be ok, in moderation....like i said i didn't have anything to test my BS levels before, and I dont now......if you are following the diet to the letter then I think caffiene is a no-no, but to be honest, you gotta have SOMETHING keeping you sane right?, I drank coffee and diet coke and it worked for me, I even drank vodka and diet coke when i went out at weekends (i tended to cheat a bit at weekends but mostly just the alcohol which isn't enough to throw you right out of ketosis, just slow it down....as long as they are 'carb free' drinks (vodka diet coke, gin slim tonic, bacardi diet coke))

but..... I have always heard that artificial sweeteners can also cause your body to have the same insulin reaction as sugar (your body thinks it's sugar), so if you drink it your body will release insulin, which will probably mess about with your BS readings I guess as your body tries to push the non-existent sugar from your blood into your cells. but it's not actually sugar so it doesnt matter.

try and avoid paying too much attention to fine details like BS readings, they will fluctuate naturally according to so many variables (like water levels) and just weigh yourself at the same time every day...and with that approach you'll feel it in your clothes every weekend and have that feel good factor all weekend.

remember to drink lots of water, one of the biggest problems with the diet is dehydration, which is obviously bad for your liver and kidneys and also gives you the impression of false weight loss, keep drinking water all day every day...the other benefit of this is that the ketones leave your body in your urine - not your breath.

i'm reading up more about it this time round - last time I basically lived on meat and salad (with no onion, tomato, pepper) this time i'm reading more about the ratios of fats/proteins/carbs and little tricks like coconut milk, i'm trying to be more precise with what i'm doing but i think that fussing over the minutia of details isn't for me....I'm just cutting out all starch carbs, and sugars, and relying on protein and low carb veg like before i think - but i'm adding fats this time as that's good for the ketosis.


----------



## hooker (Aug 22, 2011)

one good tip........get a few packets of sugar free jelly, it's sin free even when you add cream!!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

EssexMalRider said:


> I have an idea of how this keto thing works, but what I am concerned about is where do the veg come in?
> 
> Is it a case that you have to drop all veg during the keto as they're basically carbs?


Green veg is ok mate I have broccoli with 2 meals a day


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks hooker when u do start mate get a journal set up and send me a link


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

What BG reading have you been getting mate?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Was 5.1 at lunch and been pretty low most days tbh, cardio tonight after work


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Taylor

Was reading somewhere that unless you're already sub 10% bf, then there is no reason to refeed.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Taylor
> 
> Was reading somewhere that unless you're already sub 10% bf, then there is no reason to refeed.


Tass any idea where you read that I think I could go without a refeed quite easily I'd like to find out more about it


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Rite still going had a refeed at the weekend which wasn't as clean as it should have been. Really need to get my head down and stay focused to get the weight off.

Big chest session tonight for me new PB 120kg x 5, felt really string tonight probably down to my carb up.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

well done on the PB fella. Good strong lifting


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice lift mate. How many kg you dropped now?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ultra Soft said:


> Nice lift mate. How many kg you dropped now?


20lb down now mate plenty more to go


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> 20lb down now mate plenty more to go


Wow. Way to go mate!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Sorry about the lack of updates been up to my eyes with work ATM! Still sticking to things by the letter Monday-Friday but the weekend leaves a lot to be desired. As soon as I have carbs I go into some carb craving monster an have to demolish all the bread n sh*te i can get my fat hands on! I need to control this somehow or I'm not going to get anywhere quick! Reminds me of how I ate when I was massive and that scares me ending up like that again. Maybe I just need to man the f**k up and stop doing this to my body!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm exactly the same mate. Can't explain it.

I think you either just don't carb up ot look at targeted carbs...ie just have carbs around your workout.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I'm exactly the same mate. Can't explain it.
> 
> I think you either just don't carb up ot look at targeted carbs...ie just have carbs around your workout.


It really doing my head in Im considering going to high protein med fat low carb again as that's the diet I've had the most success with in the past! Just need to sort myself out and get on track!

I'm proper binging too must have had about 4k calories yesterday


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> It really doing my head in Im considering going to high protein med fat low carb again as that's the diet I've had the most success with in the past! Just need to sort myself out and get on track!
> 
> I'm proper binging too must have had about 4k calories yesterday


ive found that the higher i carb up, the better workouts i have the following week. just drop all emotions when you do it. lots of dextrose and oats, with the odd couple of treats and you will be fine mate.

seems like you are doing what i want to aswell- keto for a bit, lost some fast weight then move on to a more moderate diet.

at the end of the day its what works for you, and if you feel miserable doing keto its probably not going to change  i have the same problem

but on the other hand, 20lbs is not a small amount of weight, deffo worth considering sticking to your guns for a few weeks! you seem to have had fantastic results so far

good luck mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're just undoing all the good work you've done the rest of the week.

It's easy for me to say and I should practice what I preach.

Keto isn't any better than any of the other 'diets'

I never liked eating all that fat. At least with low/targeted carbs, you can eat what I call 'healthy' and actually feel good


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

I no Tass I'll stick to keto for the rest of the week then if things are no better I'm going to switch to low carbs for the foreseeable. I do feel better eating healthy foods I'm starting to think keto isn't for me my workouts are suffering too especially my cardio


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Updates............?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Updates............?


x 2


----------

